# Game of Thrones (**Also Spoilers)



## K1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Does anyone else watch this series?! Tonight's episode was a shocker...Didn't see that ending coming!!


----------



## Rory (Jun 3, 2013)

K1 said:


> Does anyone else watch this series?! Tonight's episode was a shocker...Didn't see that ending coming!!



This redhead I sleep with does but not me personally lol


----------



## Marshall (Jun 4, 2013)

Watched a bunch of episodes in a row one night and kind of got into it. But I just don't have the long term patience for an ongoing series...


----------



## Stevo1304 (Jun 4, 2013)

K1 said:


> Does anyone else watch this series?! Tonight's episode was a shocker...Didn't see that ending coming!!



Yea I watch that shit... His momma warned his ass not to cross that old mofo... But damn he took all of them out.. Next week should be great


----------



## K1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rory said:


> This redhead I sleep with does but not me personally lol



Gotta love those redheads bro:love1:


----------



## K1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevo1304 said:


> Yea I watch that shit... His momma warned his ass not to cross that old mofo... But damn he took all of them out.. Next week should be great



Yeah I thought the ending was going to go a different way...Tough to see that family go out like that!! Season finale should be pretty interesting.....

I just want to see that little fuck Joffery get axed:sFi_vikingax:


----------



## Stevo1304 (Jun 4, 2013)

K1 said:


> Yeah I thought the ending was going to go a different way...Tough to see that family go out like that!! Season finale should be pretty interesting.....
> 
> I just want to see that little fuck Joffery get axed:sFi_vikingax:



No shit.. I'm interested in what happens to theon.. Only thing I hate about shows.. Waiting for next week..


----------



## basskiller (Jun 6, 2013)

outrageous to say the least


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have all the books on audio book, but fuck they are so hard to follow on audio book-


----------



## ericraven (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess I need to break down and read the books. The ending on that episode had me jumping up and down cursing like a dumbass.


----------



## JAG (Jun 7, 2013)

One of the best shows on TV.


----------



## K1 (Jun 16, 2013)

JAG said:


> One of the best shows on TV.



Thought the season ended kind of lame after the 9th episode...Should have had something to outdo that one but I guess we are waiting until next season now.....


----------



## wesmantooth (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my favorite shows.  Just started reading the first book.  I think I'll work my way up to the next season and then watch the shows first.  My favorite part of the show is how shocking it is sometimes, and I don't want to know what's coming up next.


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm waiting for the current season to make it to Amazon so I can watch it.


----------



## Jello (Jun 21, 2013)

Never watched it but now I want to.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 16, 2017)

*old thread - new season*

any of you guys still watching this. this thread is 4 years old and the show still has a huge following!

looking forward to sunday night!! i think they are still signed on for 1-2 seasons more after this before it ends?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 16, 2017)

About to stream it right now. Only one season left after this. There is talk about a prequel being made.


----------



## graceinc (Jul 17, 2017)

How are you streaming the show, i could not missed the episode.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 17, 2017)

Through software called Kodi using 3rd party aps linked to hosting servers that rebroadcast. You can install it on almost any device and find installation instructions on a popular search engine and internet video sharing platform.

As for the show, damn did it make me have to recall a few things. Excited as we go further.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 17, 2017)

IRONFIST said:


> any of you guys still watching this. this thread is 4 years old and the show still has a huge following!
> 
> looking forward to sunday night!! i think they are still signed on for 1-2 seasons more after this before it ends?



Barely noticed this thread was resurrected right now. Lets see who is still following after 3 years.


----------



## SURGE (Jul 17, 2017)

I thought they should have started this season off with a little more action. Especially since it is only 7 episodes this season and they had the extended wait to start the season.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 17, 2017)

have always thought that most of the series is boring. you may have two or three really good episodes every season but most of each are boring and slow.

didnt expect this season to start off any differently.


----------



## K1 (Jul 18, 2017)

IRONFIST said:


> have always thought that most of the series is boring. you may have two or three really good episodes every season but most of each are boring and slow.
> 
> didnt expect this season to start off any differently.



:sSig_iagree: Not sure why I still keep checking it out after all these years...Because I say the same shit after most every episode!

Funny is last night was the first time I've turned the tv in forever (aside from putting something from vudu on in the bedroom when I'm crashing out for the night).

Were a few good redheads throughout the series but they keep getting killed off:love1:


----------



## Sully (Jul 18, 2017)

We watched most of the first season at the firehouse a while back. I don't get it. What is the appeal of the show? It doesn't make any sense to me. The show jumps around too much, introduces characters in the middle of a plot line but doesn't give any background or explain how they fit in, and has WAY too many characters. After 4 episodes I was totally confused. 

And sooooo bored. There's one exciting moment where a major character dies  unexpectedly (you should be expecting it by now) and then 3 episodes of absolute mind numbing boredom. I just don't get it. Maybe it's a little too highbrow for a simpleton like me.


----------



## K1 (Jul 18, 2017)

*Game of Thrones*

I feel the same way about the walking dead...these shows gain huge followings!

This show definitely has much more down time then anything else...but i guess after all these years might as well see how it works out.

Wish they would have went ahead with that Spartacus spinoff on Caesar like they were in talks about...that was always a great series, worth watching!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 19, 2017)

Sully said:


> We watched most of the first season at the firehouse a while back. I don't get it. What is the appeal of the show? It doesn't make any sense to me. The show jumps around too much, introduces characters in the middle of a plot line but doesn't give any background or explain how they fit in, and has WAY too many characters. After 4 episodes I was totally confused.
> 
> And sooooo bored. There's one exciting moment where a major character dies  unexpectedly (you should be expecting it by now) and then 3 episodes of absolute mind numbing boredom. I just don't get it. Maybe it's a little too highbrow for a simpleton like me.



Lmfao... nah man, it gets boring and slow and you are right abiut it all. The point is to just get lost in it and go with the flow and hope to see girl's titts! Fucking, "Hold the door!" That is what it is all about. You dont get the whike story until way later and then you are like oh fucking shit!!! Also, I think if we were to read the books, it would help too. Like John Snow is not a bastard son of  Ned Stark and actually his nephew which make him the son of Lady*Lyanna Stark*and Prince Rhaegar Targaryen  of Dragonstone.

The 1st episode this season had slow points but Aria Stark is a bad little bitch.


----------



## K1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lots of redheads, lots of nudity and the violence is pretty solid too 
I've edited the title to include spoilers for those of us that want to talk about an episode...So if any of you guys haven't watched and plan to but don't want to hear what's gone on...Piss off 

I've never read the books either but I like to catch the after shit that ends up online from those that have...This way I stay a head of what is happening now.

Like this episode when Sam was taking the food bowls from those cells...The guy that asked about the Dragon Queen is actually Ser Jorah Mormont...Who's gone there to the Citadel in hopes that one of the Grand Maesters can cure him of that greyscale.

Obviously I think we can assume Sam is going to find the cure for him...Because when they show him reading the book he stole from the vault you can see on half the page it talks about how dragon-glass can cure certain diseases...And the little princess that had it on her face that got burned alive a couple seasons back was the only one able to stop the progression and the theory is because their castle was built out of dragon-glass and that's why she was never allowed to leave it.

Little shit like that, that you pick up from others who've read the books fills in the gaps for the show as it moves on without having to wait...Because I agree, if you're starting out in the show, they will leave you hanging for seasons trying to figure out what is going on with the details of each House...Especially once the nudity and violence subsides for a few episodes and you start paying attention to the story line again, you can be all sorts of confused


----------



## psych (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm pissed my boy Ramsey Bolton is dead....loved that guy!
I thought this about last week and googled it and this video came up.
just think about it.
Also Euron Greyjoy is the fuckin man!!!!
[ame]https://youtu.be/SzWNXcVmIMA[/ame]


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 29, 2017)

OMFG!!! ROFLMFAO almost pissed myself about DWARFS! thanks for fucking uo the whole series for me fucker! I watch the shit to loose myself in a fantasy world to get away from this real fucked world lmfao. Smh...seriously though, wow. I never critically analyzed the shiw like that before... ironically my wife pointed it out while watching it too. Crazy shit!


----------



## K1 (Jul 29, 2017)

I did notice that too...Women running the show now and the dudes are a bunch of cripples 

I wonder if Euron is going to rape his dike niece...Probably going to make her dickless brother come to the rescue (I wish they'd just kill him off already)?!

Also, wouldn't mind seeing that chained-up nun again that belongs to The Mountain now...Wonder how she likes getting torn up by that beast

Pretty sure The Mountain and The Hound are going to be one of the end fights...Two brothers, one fighting for Aya and the other for Cerlese (or how ever the fuck you spell their names lol).


----------



## psych (Jul 29, 2017)

more chicken for the hound


----------



## SURGE (Oct 6, 2017)

I just started reading the book. Great series.


----------



## gungalunga (Oct 10, 2017)

Just binge watched all of season 7 a week ago. Great show. Can't wait til season 8 to see how they deal with the evil snow-walker dragon.


----------



## striffe (Oct 14, 2017)

It got better and better and I am sure season 8 will be no different. Shame about the wait though.


----------



## El Hereje (Oct 15, 2017)

Yea those last couple episodes were intense as hell.  Great season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 15, 2017)

Love that show but I wasn't happy with the season finale.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 17, 2017)

Thaistick said:


> Love that show but I wasn't happy with the season finale.



I liked the 2nd to last episodes the most for many seasons. The finale was good but I thought it would be better.


----------

